# red LED lights for nighttime ok?



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Is it true that the red spectrum isn't seen by (or doesn't bother) hedgehogs?

I was wondering if it is ok to have a normal cage light on a 12 hour timer but then have a strip of red LED lights for nighttime (was thinking of the strips used for under cabinet lighting that have color options). Then I would be able to see the hedgehog at night, albeit in dim way.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

After getting 12 hours of light the other 12 must be absolutely dark. No lights.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Hmmm. I recalled learning that red light (not infrared) was not visible to most mammals -- that a red light would appear as dark to them. That is why red light is used on African safaris to observe nocturnal animals in the dark. 
This got me researching...
http://www.owlphotographer.com/index.php/observing
http://www.chiawa.com/pages/red-filters

Wikipedia (I know, not always most reliable) seems to support the above links by stating,_ "Today, most mammals possess dichromatic vision, corresponding to protanopia red-green color blindness. They can thus see violet, blue, green and yellow light, but *cannot see ultraviolet, and deep red light*_"

I was hoping a hedgehog owner who has had experience with red light could share.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There's have been a significant number of incidents where hedgehogs are considerably less active when red lights are used. Don't forget humans are mammals too and we can see red lights.


----------

